# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  10MbsTx+10MbsRx το πολυ

## matsulas

Χθες το βραδακι εβγαλα ενα ακομη λινκ με τον bedazzled[awmn4075].
Συναντησα το εξεις προβλημα.
Ενω εχω τελια οπτικη επαφη, ακονη και δια γυμνου οφθαλμου,
αποσταση 1,5Km, αρκετα καλο σημα [-54 με tx-power 5],εντουτοις
το tx/rx ccq δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο[50/90]περιπου και τα bandwidth
test στη καλητερη των περιπτωσεων 10MbsTx+10MbsRx.
Μηπως ξερει κανεις να μου πει τη να κοιταξω ακομη?
Επισης καναμε αρκετες δοκιμες σε διαφορες συχνοτητες καμοια 
ουσιαστικη διαφορα.

----------


## senius

Καλορίζικο το link.

Δοκιμάστε *οριζόντια πόλωση* και απο τις δυο μεριές.

Στην περιοχή σας γίνεται κόλαση απο θόρυβο.

----------


## matsulas

Οκ ευχαριστω.Θα το κανω

----------


## spirosco

> ...το tx/rx ccq δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο[50/90]περιπου...


Το tx ccq σου ειναι αθλιο (50). Το rx σου ειναι μια χαρα (90).
Η αλλη πλευρα φαινεται πως εχει προβλημα (θορυβος ή αλληλοπαρεμβολες απο αλλες καρτες)

Φανταζομαι δεν εχει καποιος απο τους δυο σας mtik 2.9.6.

----------


## matsulas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από matsulas
> 
> ...το tx/rx ccq δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο[50/90]περιπου...
> 
> 
> Το tx ccq σου ειναι αθλιο (50). Το rx σου ειναι μια χαρα (90).
> Η αλλη πλευρα φαινεται πως εχει προβλημα (θορυβος ή αλληλοπαρεμβολες απο αλλες καρτες)
> 
> Φανταζομαι δεν εχει καποιος απο τους δυο σας mtik 2.9.6.



οχι και οι δυο εχουμε 2.9.27

----------


## spirosco

Ωραια, τοτε δοκιμαστε αλλο καναλι/πολωση, μεχρι να ισοροπησει το ccq κι απο τις μεριες πανω απο 80.

----------


## matsulas

ok σ`ευχαριστω Σπυρο τα λεμε.............................

----------


## Trackman

Αλλάχτε καμιά κάρτα ίσως στρώσει  ::

----------


## gas

Δοκιμαστε και με 0db ισχυ μηπως και ανεβει το b/w.

----------


## matsulas

> Δοκιμαστε και με 0db ισχυ μηπως και ανεβει το b/w.


δοκιμασαμε αλλα δεν εγηνε τιποτα

----------


## senius

> δοκιμασαμε αλλα δεν εγηνε τιποτα


Κερνάς καφέ να σας φτιάξω τα link, τάκα τάκα με τον Νικολάκη?

----------


## Themis Ap

Ξέρω ξέρω θα πω μ@λ@κί@, αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι  ::  

Δεν πιστεύω να κάνεις bandwidth test up και down ταυτόχρονα και έχεις αποτέλεσμα 10/10...  ::

----------


## matsulas

> Ξέρω ξέρω θα πω μ@λ@κί@, αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι  
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω να κάνεις bandwidth test up και down ταυτόχρονα και έχεις αποτέλεσμα 10/10...


ναι εχω κληκαρει το both και πιανει το πολυ 10/10 γιατι ρωτας ομως?

----------


## Themis Ap

Αν δεν το κλικάρεις και βάλεις μόνο up και μετά μόνο down πόσο πάει;

----------


## matsulas

> Αν δεν το κλικάρεις και βάλεις μόνο up και μετά μόνο down πόσο πάει;


εχεις pm

----------


## Cha0s

Ωχ... κατάλαβα... κιάλλο traffic προς τα εκεί...

Συλλυπητήρια...

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Themis Ap
> 
> Αν δεν το κλικάρεις και βάλεις μόνο up και μετά μόνο down πόσο πάει;
> 
> 
> εχεις pm



Για πες και τα αποτελέσματα τώρα...  ::  





> Ωχ... κατάλαβα... κιάλλο traffic προς τα εκεί...
> 
> Συλλυπητήρια...



 ::   ::

----------


## matsulas

τελικα ελαχτηκε καρτα και μπικτειλ και ολα διορθωθηκαν.
με tx-power 0 εχουμε συμα -55 και ccq 100/95.
ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια για το ενδιαφερων που δειξανε.
και ιδιαιτερως τον trackman.

----------

